# Mehrere XML Dateien in einer XML Datei zusammen führen?



## sid61 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte heute mal im Forum ein wenig gesucht und gegoogelt....

Ich würde gern folgendes Szenario umsetzen..

Auf meinem Server liegen einige XML Dateien mit unterschiedlichen Dateinamen. Alle Dateien haben die gleiche Struktur. Ich möchte nun gern alle verfügbaren (sind mal mehr mal weniger) Dateien einlesen - quasi nach der Methode "Nimm alles, was da ist und verarbeite es".

Nach dem Einlesen soll daraus eine einzige neue Datei geschrieben werden, mit gleicher Struktur, aber den Inhalten aus allen Dateien. 

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht 
Gibt es eventuell einen Beitrag dazu, den ich übersehen hab ?
Weiß jemand, wo ich mir evtl. Quellen, Beispiele dazu ansehen kann ?

Liebe Grüße
Sid


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2008)

Falls du mit "Schreiben" meinst, dass du das Ergebnis auf dem Server zu Speichern, das ist mit JS nicht möglich. Ebenfalls kann JS nicht Verzeichnisse nach vorhandenen Dateien durchsuchen....du wirst also ohne serverseitige Unterstützung nicht auskommen.


----------



## hela (24. Juli 2008)

sid61 hat gesagt.:


> ... Nach dem Einlesen soll daraus eine einzige neue Datei geschrieben werden, mit gleicher Struktur, aber den Inhalten aus allen Dateien.
> 
> Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht
> Gibt es eventuell einen Beitrag dazu, den ich übersehen hab ?
> Weiß jemand, wo ich mir evtl. Quellen, Beispiele dazu ansehen kann ? ...


Hallo,
Struktur ist eben nicht immer gleich Struktur und davon hängt im wesentlichen die Art und Weise der Verschmelzung der XML-Dateien ab. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten und wenn du mal unter de Stichworten "XML-Dateien zusammenführen" Google bemühst, dann erhältst du schon allerhand. Übrigens hat hier im XML-Forum _limago_ in dem Thread "XML Tags aus einer anderen XML datei Importieren?" auf die Realisierung mit Entitäten für externe Ressourcen verwiesen. Du kannst dir aber auch mal diese XSLT-Lösung ansehen, vielleicht passt das und hilft dir schon weiter.


----------



## sid61 (25. Juli 2008)

Oh, Klasse...

das lese ich mir mal genauer durch.
Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht..

Gruss
Sid


----------

